# God hydra sucks



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

Just blowing off some steam. Hydra didn't record a program on my one pass on "over the air" TV because it thinks it's already available. Why does it think it's available? Because it's available for pay on Amazon prime.(Funny how my one pass actually says recordings only so I didn't realize it would still check against streaming services when deciding if it should record or not.) Makes me think I should just go back to my old Roamio.


----------



## ElT60 (May 27, 2020)

dave_d said:


> Just blowing off some steam. Hydra didn't record a program on my one pass on "over the air" TV because it thinks it's already available. Why does it think it's available? Because it's available for pay on Amazon prime.(Funny how my one pass actually says recordings only so I didn't realize it would still check against streaming services when deciding if it should record or not.) Makes me think I should just go back to my old Roamio.


 Why does it think that? Probably you set it that way. 





__





OnePass search







explore.tivo.com





OnePass has an "include" parameter. If set to 'recordings' , then the OnePass doesn't pay attention to streaming options at all. 
Similar with "Record" parameter. 'New' only new programs and it ignores reruns. Including both gets everything. Just depends upon how you set the parameters. 

"Hydra" is newer, which means that spending some time reading the user manual probably will pay dividends. There are option settings to make it just act more like only an OTA DVR device. They are not the "out of the box" default parameters , but are not missing either.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Your issue has zero to do with Hydra.

Either your One Pass is configured incorrectly, there was a data error in the guide, or your episode is recorded already.

None of those are exclusive to Hydra.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ElT60 said:


> Why does it think that? Probably you set it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Including streaming in the One Pass wouldn’t prevent the episode to be recorded if it was available on streaming.

It just lists the streaming episodes in My Show. For shows that are both recorded and available on streaming, you have the choice which to watch.

For why this poster’s episode didn’t record, we don’t have enough info. But it wasn’t because the episode is available on Amazon.


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Your issue has zero to do with Hydra.
> 
> Either your One Pass is configured incorrectly, there was a data error in the guide, or your episode is recorded already.
> 
> None of those are exclusive to Hydra.


You're right, I found out why it didn't record. I set up my one pass to record to prefer HD. I have FIOS as provider. The channel I wanted to record is listed as SD, HD, and 4k. I didn't realize that because the tivo automatically added all 3 versions of that channel. So given my one pass it deferred to 4k when I selected HD. The problem is that the 4k version of that channel doesn't actually have a signal, so my Tivo tried to record the 4k version which didn't exist and the fix is to remove that channel from my Tivo. I was confused because it recorded other episodes of that show and the missed one is listed but not as a recording. (So when I selected it from the list of episodes it took me right to Amazon prime.)

Anyway thanks for letting me vent a bit.


----------

